# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Zgjedhjet parlamentare në Kosovë

## Albo

Kane kaluar me shume se 5 vjet nga clirimi i Kosovës dhe kete vjeshte ne Kosove do te mbahen serrisht zgjedhje parlamentare, te dytat ne kapitullin e ri te historise se Kosoves. Banoret e Kosoves do te thirren serrisht perpara kutive te votimit per te zgjedhur lidershipin e tyre politik qe do ti udheheqi ne 4 vitet qe do te vine. Por perpara se zgjedhjet te mbahen ne tetor, fushata elektorale e partive politike do tu serviri shqiptareve alternativat e tyre per adresimin e problemeve te jetes shqiptare. Eshte ky nje shans i mire per te gjithe shqiptaret per te dhene mendimin e tyre.

Ftoj te gjithe antaret e forumit qe banojne ne Kosove qe tu japin pergjigje pyetjeve te meposhtme duke ndare me ne mendimin e tyre mbi zgjedhjet dhe gjendjen e Kosoves:
*
- A do te shkoni te votoni ne tetor?
- Si ka ndryshuar gjendja ne Kosove ne keto 4 vjet?
- A jeni optimist per te ardhmen e Kosoves?
- Cilat mendoni ju jane problemet me serioze qe hasni ne jeten tuaj ne Kosove?
- A mendoni se partite politike po afrojne zgjidhje te problemet qe ju shqetesojne ju?*

Pasi tu jepni nje pergjigje pyetjeve te mesiperme, mund te merrni pjese duke hedhur voten tuaj per njerin prej subjekteve politike qe ne kemi renditur ne liste. Vota eshte e fshehte dhe personale, keshtu qe mos replikoni mendimet apo voten e njeri-tjetrit, thjeshte lexojini ato.

Albo

P.S Antaret qe nuk jetojne ne Kosove, edhe pse nuk votojne, mund tu japin pergjigjen e tyre pyetjeve te mesiperme dhe te hedhin voten e tyre ne sondazh derisa ju i ndiqni me interes zhvillimet politike ne Kosove.

----------


## Davius

Per *PDK* definitivsht, sepse aty kemi Hashim Thacin, ideologun e Luftes Clirimtare te Kosoves...

Pra, fitore PDK...dhe me forca te reja Kosova te shkoj drejt pamvarsise se shume pritur...

----------


## Latino_

normal qe votoj per PDK se jane te paret e kosoves martire vetem perpara PDK viva forever

----------


## Ardi-1

*Natyrisht për krahun e Luftës!*




Shpresoj, që nuk do jenë servil si Rugova ndaj të huajve!

Rugova na ka dëshpruar thjeshtë, edhepse ai kurr nuk ka patur vizion për asgjë. Përveçse të pijavet dhe zgërdhihet pa kontrollë fare...

Nga hiqi pritet hiq!

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

E ti qysh na je me shume se hiqi? 

Mendoj se zgjedhjet do jene te barabarta mes LDK dhe PDK. AAK do mbetet aty ku eshte. Lista nuk i ka disa inciativa te rendesishme, si ADK (alternativa demokratike e kosoves) nga edita tahiri dhe edi shukriu (ish-krah i fuqishem i ldk-se), dhe lista qytetare 'ora' nga ylber hysa dhe veton surroi. 

si dhe, PAK nuk ekziston. Eshte AAK = Aleanca per Ardhmerine e Kosoves.

----------


## Shiu

Per zgjedhjet e sivjetme mendoj se asnje parti nuk do te jete ne gjendje te fitoje ndonje perqindje impresive te votave sepse treshit LDK-PDK-AAK i jane shtuar edhe dy konkurrente te forte: ADK dhe ORA. 

Dmth ADK dhe ORA do ta marrin nje pjese te mire te "tortes", aq sa asnje parti nuk do te ndihet superiore karshi te tjerave. ADK ka gjasa ta zvogeloje mjaft perqindjen e votave pro-LDK, ndersa ORA mund te fitoje vota hatri i Veton Surroit nga i cili disa presin te sjelle ndonje risi ne politiken kosovare...

Ndersa, partite e tjera te vogla, mendoj se do te behen edhe me te vogla e disa do te zhduken fare.

----------


## Arb

Rrezulltatet e zgjedhjeve parlamentare varen shume nga pjesemarrja ne zgjedhje.

Nese do te kemi pjesemarrje masive ne zgjedhje, do te kemi fitore te paster te LDK-se. Ne te kunderten, numri i mos-pjesemarreseve ne zgjedhje do te jete pergjithesisht shtrese qe po te votonte, do te votonte LDK-ne, ne perjashtim te partive jo-Shqiptare.

Sa per te mos harruar, ekziston frika per nje bojkotim te madh ketyre zgjedhjeve, qe do te ishte nje grusht i fuqishem mbi veteveten, mbi Kosoven.

Le te shpresojme ne nje pjesemarrje masive ne zgjedhje!

----------


## Albo

Ju ftoj te gjitheve ju qe keni shkruajtur me lart, qe ta vendosni theksin edhe mbi pyetjet qe une kam ngritur pasi rreth tyre do te ndertohet fushata politike e partive. Procesi i votimit dhe rezultati i tyre per mua jane te nje rendesie dytesore, e rendesishme eshte mbajtja e nje fushate ne formen e nje debati ku shqiptaret ngrejne problemet qe shqetesojne ata dhe partite politike kane nje shans per te ofruar qendrimet dhe alternativat e tyre.

Jam dakord qe pjesmarrja ne votime eshte e nje rendesie historike dhe vetem mbajtja e nje fushate te hapur aktive qe shtrihet ne gjithe Kosoven, do tu japi shqiptareve nje arsye per te dale per te votuar ne tetor.

Eshte e thjeshte te hedhesh nje vote per X parti, por jo aq e thjeshte te votosh pasi ke peshuar gjendjen e Kosoves, gjendjen e familjes suaj dhe alternativat e partive politike per te ardhmen.

Albo

----------


## ment

normal bre per PDK  se esht ma e mira

----------


## dilaver

Po normal  LDK.

----------


## USHK

O ti Albo , pse burre nuk u dregove pak demokrat e me e vene aty edhe numrin 59 - paraardhesin e partive te sotme dhe nismetarin e luftes ?!!!

*59*

----------


## beni67

Une nuk di te them shume per kete teme por do te doja tu thoja gjithe kosovareve> Ruajeni Kosoven nga komunizmi dhe komunistet moderrne e te kamufluar te tipit Thaci me shoke.
Urime kosovareve dhe me nje Kosove te pavarur dhe te lire.

----------


## Davius

> Ruajeni Kosoven nga komunizmi dhe komunistet moderrne e te kamufluar te tipit Thaci me shoke.


Te tipit THACI me shoke...keto ishin ato qe luftuan plako kur dikush si Rugova ose naj tjeter rinin vilave te shtrenjta neper europe duke ndjekur luften ne televizor sikur film serik, dikush luftonte...dhe nje dite ky gjak i tyre duhet te shperblehet...

Kete gje, se kush duhet te fitoje ne zgjedhje ne nje vend te sapo dalur nga luftae tregoi Maqedonia para 2 viteve qe perkrahi partine e dalur nga lufta, mendoje se edhe ne KS duhet te ndodhe e njejta gje...

*Te perkrahim ato qe na sollen lirine ne vatrat tona...*

----------


## DriniM

Do fiton LDK-ja me Dr-në në krye edhe më shum se deri më tash .

Se Kosova si vend Agrar ,do iu tregon vendin çobanëve e analfabetëve politikë ,se ka nevojë edhe për çobanë e loparë të tipave  asgana me stupc / hu në krah ( siç kanë qejf ta quajnë vetën ata të vetëshpallurit ,që deklaronin e deklarojnë hapur poltikën - Vazhdimësinë e Hoxhallarëve ( me një fjalë :- vllaznim bashkimin me shkije/sllavë sikur në 1943-shin ) .

----------


## ment

ooooooooooo  njerz po qysh bre po jav zen goja me thanen se votoj per shallen se as emrin spo mundem me ja permend po  tutna se mos po qohen ata deshmor qe luftuan bashk me HASHIM THAQIN e po e tutin shallen naten marre per juve marre.

----------


## faruku

Perse te votoim per nje njeri qe ka deshmuare se nuke eshte ne gjendje te sakrifikoi asgje per KOSOVEN ,siq e beri gjat luftes se UQK-es ,kure kemi njerz si Ramush Haradinaj i cili perpos vetvetes dha edhe dy vllezer deshmor KOSOVES.Qfar garantije per dashuri ndaj KOSOVES iu duhet me shum se sa vet RAMUSHI.Pra votoni per ata te cilet me se shumti e dojn Kosoven ,votoni   A A K

----------


## faruku

Ju kujtohet kure na shkoi "kryetari"kishe me dhun ne Beograd.Ather kishte nenshkruare te gjitha dokumentet te cilat shkiet ia kishin ofruar.Ne pyetjen  perse e bere ket ishte pergjigjure se familja ime mbahet peng nga shiet.O kryetar i deshtuar po kur te jesh kryetar je kryetar i te gjitheve dhe ke pergjegjesi per te gjith e jo vetem per familjen tende.Sa mijera shqiptar mbaheshin peng nga shkiet neve na u paska deshture qe ta shesim tan Kosove ,simbas "kryetarit"

----------


## berna

Unë mendoj se më i miri do të fitoj e kjo është LDK me ADK si ghith obo qysh kan fitu.

----------


## hajla

Te Lumt Gjilansi*po mbahesh mir nga anet te ndryshme per Politiken...!
  e ne veqanti per *Zgjedhjet e ardhshme te Kosoves *Me mir po e them te *RUGOVES*
    NE KRYE ME L.D.K-en me vjen keq por vet Fakti qe e mundeson dhe ket her kuptohet e kujt asht vota:
             VOTA ASHT E LIDHJES DEMOKRATIKE* QE NGA KY MOMENT E PERSHENDES FITOREN PER. L.D.K-en JAM PLOTESISHT I/E SIGURT*MOS KUNDERSHTONI PER L.D.K.TE GJITH VOTONI*
      JU ATA QE NUK VOTONI MA NE FUND MOS U PENDONI...!
POROSIN JAU LA KLINTONI* PER KOSOVEN BASHKPUNONI MA TE MADHIN JU NDEGJONI*
  FJALA E TIJ SI FJALA E ZOTIT*
VEPRA E TIJ SI E KASTRIOTIT*
NUK LUFTOJ ME ARM ("TRADHTARE") POR LUFTOJ ME ARM SHKOLLARE*
        PER LIRIN E PER PAQEN*SHQIPERIN E MADHE E KRIJOJ KUR KOSOVES KULMIN TE JA VNOJ.* ME VEND TIMIN NUK BAJ LOJ*FJALET HAVA I MERR ERA UN KAM QELSIN QE I HAP DERAT*MOR RUGOV TUNGJAT JETA SA ATO MALE E SA ATO SHKREPA*
                   TUNG NGA HAJLA*E RUGOVES:

----------


## SHYQYRI

As Per LDK E As Per PDK Por Per  A A K

----------

